# Clendening Crappie



## Jason Keppler (Aug 29, 2019)

Sorry for the duplicate post. I originally posted this in the southwest FR and can't figure out how to change that. 

A group of us are camping at Clendening 4/24-4/26 to fish from our kayaks. I am hoping to get into some crappies and was wondering if anyone would provide me some tips or areas that might work well.

I also have a fish finder with down and side imaging to help in my search. Any help is greatly appreciated!!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

That time of year most laydowns will hold some crappie. You just need to check a lot of em to find keepers. Don't be scared to try the pillars on the bridges on 799 also


----------



## Jason Keppler (Aug 29, 2019)

ducky152000 said:


> That time of year most laydowns will hold some crappie. You just need to check a lot of em to find keepers. Don't be scared to try the pillars on the bridges on 799 also


Thanks! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

They took the 9" limit off of Clendening last year. Feel free to thin the herd!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Ain't much meat on a 9" crappie...I keep 12" and over.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

TClark said:


> Ain't much meat on a 9" crappie...I keep 12" and over.



The purpose of the no size limit is hoping people will thin the herd so to speak, to many dinks in there.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Hatchetman said:


> The purpose of the no size limit is hoping people will thin the herd so to speak, to many dinks in there.


Tappans a problem also HM


----------



## Jason Keppler (Aug 29, 2019)

Thanks fellas!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Hatchetman said:


> The purpose of the no size limit is hoping people will thin the herd so to speak, to many dinks in there.


Exactly! Talked to a couple of people from ODNR at the Columbus fishing show last year and they freely admitted that the blanket 9" limit was a mistake. That it really helped some waters but really hurt other waters, Clendening being one of the ones it hurt. Tons of crappie, very few over 9" when taking the population as a whole.

I know you dont get much off of a small crappie but I will be trying to do my part. If they are too small to fillet, might just use them for cut bait. Need to put a dent in the population somehow, overpopulation of small crappie doesn't help anyone.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

A filet on a 9 inch crappie is big enough to eat if you caught a 9 inch bluegill would you filet it or just scale it. either way there is meat on that fish Imho


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Jim white said:


> A filet on a 9 inch crappie is big enough to eat if you caught a 9 inch bluegill would you filet it or just scale it. either way there is meat on that fish Imho


I'm mostly catching thicker black crappie but I agree


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Tinknocker1 said:


> Tappans a problem also HM



I catch some real nice crappie at Tappan while Saugeye fishing, know several others that do good on 9-11 inchers at Tappan also....


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Hatchetman said:


> I catch some real nice crappie at Tappan while Saugeye fishing, know several others that do good on 9-11 inchers at Tappan also....


That makes sense HM I only fish Tappan some in June for gills maybe the bigger crappie moved off in deeper water by then


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I'm mostly catching thicker black crappie but I agree


Crappies down here don't look like or hit like AJ Hawke brother lol


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Tinknocker1 said:


> Crappies down here don't look like or hit like AJ Hawke brother lol


Ya we're spoiled for sure....


----------

